
Learning The Ropes (An Alternative to Strings) - soundsop
http://www.pcplus.co.uk/node/3079/
======
bullseye
I wonder if there is a reasonable solution that somehow incorporates the
benefits of string interning. However, given that it is really designed for
specialized scenarios, maybe that is not practical/useful.

Also, if any one is interested, I believe this is the paper that the article
was referencing:

[http://www.cs.ubc.ca/local/reading/proceedings/spe91-95/spe/...](http://www.cs.ubc.ca/local/reading/proceedings/spe91-95/spe/vol25/issue12/spe986.pdf)

------
jganetsk
Erlang's had this for 20 years. It's called the "iolist". Most library calls
in the language support it.

